# GNexus vs. GSIII (crackflashers edition)



## Kprz24 (Sep 22, 2011)

Im sure theres all types of these threads out there but im looking for opinions from a crackflashers point of view. For flashing ROMs (AOSP based ROMs that is) is it really worth it? The hardware is clearly better but does it weigh out the flaws? EX: at best the less simple rooting/unlocking process, lengthened waits for AOSP changes to be merged, less stable ROMs and/or IMEI issues.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Galaxy Nexus. You will not get a single response going the opposite direction.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kprz24 (Sep 22, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Galaxy Nexus. You will not get a single response going the opposite direction.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


What if i said i had both but can only keep one no money involved.


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

the unlocking/rooting process is really not difficult on the s3. all the models currently have unlocked bootloaders or a bootloader that can be easily unlocked (verizon). the process is no more difficult than any other device. I'm an uber crackflasher, and while I've never owned a Nexus I find flashing ROMs on this device to be extremely easy, and it's hardware specs are way better than the gnex. And changes to AOSP for these devices get merged quite quickly.

Really the only thing the gnex has over the s3 is that AOSP is meant for it right out of the box, which means there will be fewer hardware bugs. However, the hardware issues for the s3 are rapidly being eliminated, and most of the bugs that remain are quite minor.

So I'd recommend the S3, but it's overall up to you


----------



## quarterinchkilla (Sep 28, 2011)

I've had both,and to Blaine Evans point, if you're a crackflasher the GNex will be the best hands down from a development standpoint

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Nexus - Changed rom every couple of days, kernel every other day
Galaxy SIII - Change rom every week or two, kernel every week


----------



## Kprz24 (Sep 22, 2011)

I think I'm gonna be sticking with the galaxy nexus. Thanks guys


----------



## droid2drummer (Aug 24, 2011)

Had to stop in...OK guys and gals...Heres what's important. He can run nothing but aosp ..on nexus.9+ million ROMs. All aosp. Vanilla. Themed or not but aosp aokp..So if you want updated hardware as well as aosp aokp the true thrill of modding and a carrier and manufacturer ui. Gs3. Dont forget hybrids ..So its really how you angle the pros and cons. Eventually every phone becomes dated. I've had every flagship so far luckily. I'm on gs3 at the moment but no bias to gs3 or nexus. I love them all. Its just factors to consider. This is why my answer for me would be BOTH.. Then save up and get 4 and note2... Lol peace

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

droid2drummer said:


> Had to stop in...OK guys and gals...Heres what's important. He can run nothing but aosp ..on nexus.9+ million ROMs. All aosp. Vanilla. Themed or not but aosp aokp..So if you want updated hardware as well as aosp aokp the true thrill of modding and a carrier and manufacturer ui. Gs3. Dont forget hybrids ..So its really how you angle the pros and cons. Eventually every phone becomes dated. I've had every flagship so far luckily. I'm on gs3 at the moment but no bias to gs3 or nexus. I love them all. Its just factors to consider. This is why my answer for me would be BOTH.. Then save up and get 4 and note2... Lol peace


This. We were a three Nexus family, so I decided to upgrade myself to the S3. Now I'm thinking about upgrading the wife to the Note II, and I'll keep the boy on his Nexus. It should keep my flashing addiction happy, having three different phones to work with.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

The GNex was cool but got boring to me. I like having the better hardware, better battery and more features stock than flashing the same ROM over and over. I like not changing my setup daily or every few days. It has been nice actually relaxing and finally just using my phone without booting to recovery daily to flash this or that.


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

I definitely like having the better battery, but with 4.2 builds about to drop, I'm glad to still have the Nexus around.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah I have a Nexus 7 for that though lol.


----------



## sooner7 (Mar 31, 2012)

I am drooling at the thought of having a nexus, but like someone else said you cant get the hybrid builds like bean's rom.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

I can flash whatever with my S3. To be honest, I'd say the "flash to flash ratio" (Nex to S3) is pretty similar. I will agree with Spaz though regarding kernels. I like stock TW kernels and whatever the developer packs with AOSP.


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

Imagine if you could run a new version of cm with twice the performance of any other ROM but it gets updated a week or two later then the others. Would you still use it? There's your answer. Personally gong from gnex to gs3 I could never go back I can't stand the random lag on the gnexus, with the gs 3 its always smooth.

Sent from my liquid smooth gs3


----------



## crashercarlton (Oct 29, 2011)

i love everything about the gsiii over my nexus its just the lack of development for the s3 that i'm not entirely used to...but all aosp based roms are about the same and there's not enough developers to go around overall we can all find a rom to suit our needs...the GN just made me waste time with my crack flashing addition and to the comment...as a hater of the themed oem ui's...i've become accustomed...some things with aosp still annoy me like MMS that compresses and looks extremely crappy and i can't stand that and i hate go sms/handcent....there's just a few features i wish aosp would have as an all around that would keep me off touchwiz roms


----------



## Tybaltus PRIME (Jun 7, 2012)

sooner7 said:


> I am drooling at the thought of having a nexus, but like someone else said you cant get the hybrid builds like bean's rom.


Actually I've run maddons twux mod on multiple ROMs to get the sgs3 feel... You can have the hybrid experience with the nexus...it just so happens most enthusiasts trend towards vanilla

Edit: I wld agree that kernel flashing/modding truly sets the devices apart... I am currently and (have been since released) running 4.1.2 ROM and haven't had lag YET... but TEHO

Also was running the jb leak same day as the io conference ... Little perks for those it matters to ..I say wait for the DNA! Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droid2drummer (Aug 24, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> The GNex was cool but got boring to me. I like having the better hardware, better battery and more features stock than flashing the same ROM over and over. I like not changing my setup daily or every few days. It has been nice actually relaxing and finally just using my phone without booting to recovery daily to flash this or that.


This is something I was trying to say mildy but you sir came out and just said it. Flashing the many builds of the same ROM base. Lol Yes. Cures the craving but after a while CHOICEs that clearly make a ui and base difference is a bit of pleasantry ...thanks brothers. My post was vague but seems you all pretty much agree. Hope op will think a bit longer ...no rush I hope. Love the community here. Still getting to know some of you. I'm from DF and few others but seems this forum has most Roms. Lol Peace all. Guess I'm in the friendly mood today..lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> The GNex was cool but got boring to me. I like having the better hardware, better battery and more features stock than flashing the same ROM over and over. I like not changing my setup daily or every few days. It has been nice actually relaxing and finally just using my phone without booting to recovery daily to flash this or that.


This is the point I'm at. A bunch of the same roms doesn't make up for sub-par hardware.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

crashercarlton said:


> i love everything about the gsiii over my nexus its just the lack of development for the s3 that i'm not entirely used to...


Lack of development?


----------



## arbliss (Nov 4, 2012)

I don't think there's a lack of development for the gs3. There currently is a ton of development for it. Just means you have to wait a bit longer for the newest releases. I love my gs3, and I'm on us cellular, one of the carriers with the least support. I love my AOSP liquid smooth 

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Baked_Tator (Jun 11, 2011)

i had a nexus and switched back to uscc for this phone, they both kick all kinds of ass! you cant go wrong with either!


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Can your Nexus transform back to a solid, stock beast with a mean camera? My s3 can.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

